# I had my baby! 32+2 weeks prem - scary ordeal - not a plesant story.



## sandilion

My baby is born :) 32+2 weeks prem and he is doing amazingly.

I actually had a traumatic time... i am still coming to terms with how it all went down. I had a placenta abruption which was left ignored, i basically was in labor for 4 days and told i had a UTI and was sent home with anti biotics even though i was bleeding and suffering chronic pain. I had to deal with a few horrible midwives, especially on the final night that i was rushed back to hospital. No one had any idea what was wrong with me and it was basically swept under the carpet. I was left in a room on my own and told to stop drinking water because they were sick of taking me off the monitor to let me use the toilet and because i was in such a state i just had to keep wetting myself ont he bed....and I was refused anti nausea tablets and pain killers because "my pain wasn't that bad" so the midwife said. She self diagnosed me as having a irritated uterus and told me to get used to it for when i go into labor. I wasn't looked after at all through the night, just made to feel like shit.. my hubby wasn't there because they told us both i have a UTI and that he should go home to sleep as he has no where to stay the night with me, so i sent him home. I was alone and terrified.

I got caught just in time many hours later after finally getting a kind midwife who fought with the doc and demanded he examine me. I was 4cm dialated and rushed to the birthing room.... It was suggested i have an epidural as due to the complications i was experiencing the pain was going to get a lot more severe. I went with it, it was heaven and i was finally at peace and ready to get my baby out and safe. When my placenta started to abrupt more as i pushed i could feel the intense pain through the epi... So i am so glad i had it otherwise i would have lost the plot entirely.

Devin was born on February 22nd at 1:48pm weighing only 2.091 kilos.

He is doing amazing, i am in absolute love.... he is my life....i could have lost him but i didn't. I could have lost me life but we're ok. I will say when it was time to deliver him because of what went down everyone treated me like gold int he end. I had a wonderful midwife in the delivery room with me who i had met through out my 5 day ordeal as she took care of me for one of the nights.... i just wish i had her for my final night instead of the horrid one i had who treated me so poorly.

I had 2 doctors who were very professional and on the ball, if it wasn't for them i guess it could have ended in disaster. I got to deliver him vaginally with assistance as they had to hurry things up... I got pretty teared up... all stitched up now and healing fast.

I get very emotional when i think back over it all. The moments of fear when i was bleeding and suffering so bad all through the night before anyone took me seriously. Wondering if i was insane and that it was all in my head... but i will say, the experience has proven to me how strong i am. I held it together the whole time regardless of how i was made to feel and how bad i suffered. I am proud of myself and my beautiful baby boy... he is so strong and a total fighter and is doing amazingly. I haven't been able to bring him home as yet.. but will hopefully in about 3 weeks time.

I all in all am happy with how i have been looked after AFTER the birth... they have monitored me very carefully and i had to have 2 blood transfusions as i lost almost 2 liters of blood during the birth plus a lot during those gruelling hours before hand. But i am feeling a lot better now, just a little emotionally tired and i miss my baby :(

My boy:

https://img254.imageshack.us/img254/2936/img0764ez.jpg

https://img4.imageshack.us/img4/614/img0763zv.jpg

https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/75/img0775ul.jpg


----------



## MummytoSummer

I'm so sorry to hear you had to endure such awful treatment by so called health professionals!

But so pleased for you that your story has a wonderful outcome.

Congratulations on becoming a mummy, your little boy is simply gorgeous. You must be so proud. Before you know it he'll be home with his mummy and daddy and hopefully you can begin to put that traumatic night behind you, and remember it for all the right reasons!

X


----------



## Blizzard

Wow. Firstly congratulations! He's gorgeous! Secondly I hope you complain at length about the appalling treatment you were given, really that's just crap! I'm so sorry, I'm rather horrified. I'm so glad you are both doing okay now though hun xxx


----------



## Mandy82

ah so sorry you had to go through this! hope you two are feeling better and big congratulations on your baby boy!!!:)


----------



## Geegees

Sorry you had such a rough time. :( 

But your little boy is just gorgeous! :)


----------



## chistiana

OOOwwww huge congrats for your little boy, he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## megangrohl

What a beautiful boy but sorry to hear of your crappy birth experience! Glad it's all over now and congratulations!


----------



## SKAV

Awe...he's a darling !!! Love the name Devin! Congrats ! :flower: I know, it must be hard for you to stay at home, him being at the hospital..but he's doing fine and he'll be with you in No time... :hugs:

I would complain about the MW-s who ill treated you , cos it's not right to do such things specially with a lady pregnant and having complications!! 

You are a strong lady !


----------



## kat2504

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little boy - he is a cutie! Look at all that hair!!

Sorry that you have had to go through such an ordeal to get to this point, I hope you do complain about the awful treatment you were subjected to at first. Glad you are recovering well and hopefully your little boy will be at home with you very soon.


----------



## magicteapot

I am so sorry you had to go through that vileness! Are you going to make a complaint? Your little one is sooo cute though and perfect! Aww well done mummy  xx


----------



## mummy2b2010

Firstoff he is GORGEOUS congratulations...secondly i am so incredibly sorry they treaed u like that, it is awful :(

My SIL is currently in hospital being monitored for pre term labour, her waters are bulging and there is a small whole in the bag so ots leaking but the MWs are being VILE to her, ive told her to complain but there so shit they dont listen, thankfully the drs are fab there so just gota pray they listen to her more.

I hate the ways these people who are supposed to be health care providers treat some women, it makes me physically sick...im so glad that u and ur little boy are well, like u said it could have been so much worse, but thankfully it wasnt....huge hugs and love to you all hunnie xxxx


----------



## Louise73

Aww what a beautiful baby. Bless him:hugs:
Sorry to hear you had a rough time. Thats awful. Please put in a formal compaint:hugs:


----------



## Jennifurball

So sorry you had it so bad, but very glad all is well now. 

He is a little darling!! :kiss:

Well done to you lady, you are an extremely strong and brave woman!! :flower: Shame on those midwives. :nope:

xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Sorry you had a rough time. He's really cute! Hope you get to take him home soon x


----------



## dwl

I'm sorry you had to go though all that. But congrats on having such a wonderful little boy x


----------



## george83

wow what a gorgeous little boy - congratulations! i know you have certainly been through it and it sounds as if little one is all ok but just to let you know by friend had her baby at 32 weeks last year and he's completely perfect and you'd never know, i'm sure yours will be the same, congratulations again


----------



## Menelly

Aww, he's adorable! I'm sorry you had to deal with such insensitive cows at such a vulnerable time. Can you complain or sue? Their neglect could have cost you you or your son's life and someone should be held responsible. I'm so mad for you. :(

How is everything going with hubby otherwise? You guys look happy in your pic, so I hope things are going better!


----------



## cutemom2be

I'm sorry, you've had such a traumatic time, but I'm glad all is well now and you both doing good.
Congratulations! :flower: He's so adorable, well done mum for being so brave and strong.
Wishing you all the best!
:hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh my goodness! The way you were treated sounds disgusting! I hpoe you put in complaints because that really is shocking!

I am very glad that both you and baby are doing so well, and I hope you and he continues to get stronger. I hope you have him home soon! He is totally adorable!

XxX


----------



## Tilly87

Congratulations on your beautiful little boy!! So sorry you had such an awful experience x


----------



## zennie

OMG What a terrifying birth experience you had. Sounds so traumatic :hugs:
Thankfully you and your gorgeous little boy are doing well now.
Congratulations, he is so adorable :flower:
I hope you are well on the road to recovery and you have your precious baby home with you soon xxx.


----------



## youngmommy2

:hugs: im so sorry your birth experience was so horrible .. but now your boy is here and he is so handsome.. congrats mama!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Sorry you had such a rough time, give yourself some time to come to terms with everything you've been through and then go the the complaints procedure thoroughly as you have been treated disgracefully. Most importantly, congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby boy; he's amazing! Hope everything is ok and take care :hugs: xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

So sorry you had a bad time. Congratulations, your little boy is gorgeous. hope he's home with you soon xxx


----------



## Nadialew

I am sorry you had to go through this. Congrats on your newborn and hope he comes home with you soon!


----------



## sandilion

Thank you all for the support <3 

The hubby and i are tossing up about making a complaint as right now our baby getting gold star care is my number one priority and they seem to be doing an amazing job with him and i fear making a complaint could cause for them to possibly be careless... i just can't bring myself to do it while he is still in their care..

I also can't remember the name of the main bad midwife who i had through all the night when i was in my bad state who told me to stop drinking water etc, as i if anything want to complain about her as she is the one that had me in her care when things were becoming serious yet she ignored me. I feel a little unsure on how i want to handle it... maybe take it as a learning curve to not trust that people have my best interest at heart in such situations.... all i want is for my baby to be ok now ya know. I can't stop thinking about him and worrying because im not there with him. It breaks my heart... I know i will recover emotionally from the ordeal of the birth, but if anything happened to him i would never recover from it.

As for now hubby and i just wanna move forward and focus on him.

My husband has been amazing through everything... he has been my rock. Without him i have no idea how i would gave coped. 

Thanks again all, i love you ladies and will still be posting here and look forward to hearing all of your birth stories!!! :hugs:


----------



## stella26

Oh my goodness he is adorable!
So sorry you had to go through such a bad experience but happy your little boy and you are ok.


----------



## bumpbear

He's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## bumpin2012

WOW! I hope you are planning on notifying the hospital administrators about the horrible experience you had! There is nothing wrong with waiting until your LO is discharged home to make your complaint either. Just document everything you can remember, anyones names that you can and anything that was said. That way, in a few weeks you can easily forward a very long letter of complaint!

and That little man of yours is just GORGEOUS!!! Congrats, im so glad to hear that he is healthy!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Oh my what an ordeal...so happy that you and your little man are doing well and wishing you both a speedy recovery. 

xx


----------



## tryin4baby

sorry you had such a rough time but glad your better now and glad that your little boy is doing well. he is beautiful xxx


----------



## Maple Leaf

congratulations on your gorgeous boy!! He is in the best place and will be home with you before you know it.


----------



## sparsh

congratulations on ur gorgeous baby boy. also very sorry that u had to go thr that much.:hugs:


----------



## 1liz9

You poor thing! Glad to hear you're both ok!


----------



## Mommy2Dallas

I am so sorry you had to go through all that I would deffinetly make a complaint or sue that is just awful..makes me wonder how many other ladies went through the same ordeal :(

BUT i am so happy to see things turned out good for you and your little guy is so handsome! In my prayers I hope hes able to come home soon :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

Sorry about those midwifes being such bitches!!

You have yourself a lovely little boy there! Congratulations!


----------



## ..katie..

CONGRATS!!!
And i'm so sorry it was so traumatic! I dont know if australia is quite as sue-happy as the US, but you might want to consider it.

He's gorgeous, by the way, but you already know that <3


----------



## Charlie_x

gosh how scary but so happy everything turned out ok for you both in the end xx


----------



## amy19604

sorry you had a terrible time, but your little boy is gorgeous, congrats xxxx


----------



## lalitas charm

I'm so sorry that you had such an awful time of it!!! Congratulations on your beautiful boy!! wishing you a speedy recovery :flower:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'm sorry you had to go throw such a horrible thing with the doctors and midwife. Anyway congratulations on a new baby! :D


----------



## jules7521

Congrats on your little man! Sorry you both had to have such a traumatic experience though. Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## happygal

Wow that must of been so scary hun. Im so glad you are both ok x


----------



## Mamaof5soon

:hugs:So sorry for your ordeal hon! I had an abruption 11 months ago and am still traumatized by it, give yourself plenty of time to work through it! It's not easy,but you have a beautiful baby! Thank goodness you and little one are okay!:hugs:


----------



## staralfur

Wow, so glad to hear everything turned out okay for you guys! Congrats!


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Aww hun that sounds very traumatic but thank goodness your both doing well, your LO is beautiful x


----------



## future_numan

Congratulations x 
He is perfect and a good size for being 8 weeks early.


----------



## Daisy_x

Congratulations on your lovely little boy :flower: so sorry you had to go through what you did though. I can't believe people whose JOB is to be compassionate can be so horrific to a patient frightened and in pain. Why would they even choose the job?! You should complain hun, they shouldn't get away with it. Hope you're receiving all the emotional support you could want after that experience. At least you got your gorgeous boy out of it xx


----------



## April2012

wow...congrats! this post (and pictures) really hit me as I am almost 33 weeks! I think he looks big! I can't believe my boy looks something like that right now. holy cow.


----------



## loverguts

He's gorgeous, congratulations!!
Am shocked to read your story though, unbelievable how you were treated, you would think that there would have been someone more on the ball who realised that something was very wrong. I agree with others, i think you should definitely make a complaint, it would be awful to think that the same thing could happen again to someone else xx


----------



## DollPosse

Beautiful Boy!

I also had an abruption and delivered my first child at 35 weeks via emergency C Section. I know how scary it can be. I am still a little traumatized over the birth. I am having a VBAC this time and I feel that this birth will be a far more positive experience.


----------



## bubs82

Oh you poor poor thing :( why do they treat us so badly, why don't they listen to us when we know our bodies and know by instinct something is very wrong. I gave birth to my boy a few days before u and I too was badly let down by the system. I was made to feel stupid and paranoid and yet I had to have EMCS and he nearly died during the procedure. I'm suffering post traumatic stress and have a urine infection ( peeing pus and blood ) but like you I'm focusing on my gorgeous boy. Ur little one looks like fighter, and what a gorgeous mop of hair. So congratulations on your beautiful boy who will be home with you very soon and make sure you take time to heal emotionally as well as physically. Take care xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------

